# Regumate



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

The new mare is constantly in heat. I'm considering putting her on Regumate to stop this cycle. Its incredible how she is in flaming heat for most of the time. Has anyone had experience with using this product, and what are the long term effects of it? I don't have the financials for breeding her this year and its getting really late on the calendar anyway for a QTR horse.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It's been my experience that when a mare is always in season she has some type of ovarian anomaly, like a cyst. An ultrasound can rule it out quickly. Regumate is definitely not a cheap fix and it requires a Vet 'script.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I suspect what you may be seeing is an unusually long transitional heat although a cyst might cause this, or a follicle that is not 'dropping'. I'm not sure how Regumate would work in this situation or how long you would have to have her on it before she would go out. I've always used it to keep a mare out of heat for "X" number of days, then take them off and give Lutalyse so they will cycle so they can be bred. Longer and more visible heat or short cycling can be common in the early spring.

Since P & E has been available (a series of shots with a combination of Progesterone and Estriadol) I've used that for the same purpose, keeping the mare out of heat so that a follicle can develop, with Lutalyse again being given so the mare will cycle with a good follicle so she can be bred. 

Is she actually "short cycling" and then coming back in heat or is it an ongoing heat cycle? If she was my mare and the heat cycles were a problem, I think I might consider checking with a vet before putting her on any hormones.

Actually, I don't like Regumate ... I used it when that was the only thing available, but it can be nasty stuff to handle, it requires a vet Rx and it's expensive.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Since you aren't short cycling for breeding Regumate (which contains only progestagen) is probably less disruptive to her system than P&E (which contains progestagen & estradiol) Also, P&E is 10 daily injections while Regumate is either given orally or as a pour on feed (*do not* get it your skin!), P&E is definitely cheaper if you give injections yourself.


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I'm just floating ideas. 
She was not exposed to geldings for 2-3 years and she is just a mess with my guys. Throwing herself on the stall walls and everything. 
I have been talking with my vet, we've considered doing the marble procedure (insert a clean surgical marble in the uterus to fake pregnancy) to calm this all down - her stall is soup most of the time from her peeing. She has pasture access 24/7 but runs in to throw herself at them whenever they are in the barn (on the other side of the wall). They don't know what to make of her.
I'm wondering again if this is the result of the early Spring, the starvation issues, or whatever. Its been an odd Spring here - early and hot and everything is on overdrive. Including her


----------



## Countrygrl3 (Nov 19, 2004)

The dressage/eventing barn I work at has Regumate as a requirement for all mares kept there. Its pretty nasty stuff to work with and honestly Im not sure it does all that much anyways. The mares are still flirts and can be as bitchy as ever lol Id be scared to know what they were like before they started on it :help:

With the cost and the hassle of having to deal with it, ( not getting it on your skin, scrubbing feed buckets with gloves on, smell... ) I would personally scratch that one off the list or at least have a chat with the vet and see if there is anything else to try.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Countrygrl3 said:


> The dressage/eventing barn I work at has Regumate as a requirement for all mares kept there. Its pretty nasty stuff to work with and honestly Im not sure it does all that much anyways. The mares are still flirts and can be as bitchy as ever lol Id be scared to know what they were like before they started on it :help:
> 
> With the cost and the hassle of having to deal with it, ( not getting it on your skin, scrubbing feed buckets with gloves on, smell... ) I would personally scratch that one off the list or at least have a chat with the vet and see if there is anything else to try.


That is unbelievable. I've never heard of such a draconian rule. (not disbelieving you, just dumbfounded by the rule). I've seen it work wonders for certain mares but in the case of all the mare's we've had, we've not had any "marey" mares. And we've boarded and trained with some really good dressage and eventing people.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Why I only ride geldings and studs!! )


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

How long have you had her?

My three mares went beserk when we introduced a gelding into our herd. First one was in heat, then the next and the next, and then back to the first. But, within about two months it all settled down.

Sometimes I see my older mare display in heat, but most of the time I don't. My younger mare is a big "displayer" in the spring and fall (transitional heats), but once that is over (now, for example), it seems to pretty much subside except for a few displays of squirting for the gelding. Gross, but otherwise not really a big deal.

The third mare moved to a new barn but she only found the gelding interesting for about a month.

So...it might be worth waiting just to make sure it's necessary to do anything. Between this time of year and a new gelding, it's not surprising that she's acting crazy. But in a month it might all be over. Fingers crossed, anyway.


----------

